# Help - My mini bit a politician!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hm =/ I'm really sorry to hear that

You could always try a cage muzzle? He would still be able to breathe and pant properly, but without the ability to bite.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Gringodog said:


> Meanwhile, what do you all think? Can a dog like this be trained not to bite strangers? I hate the thought of not even being able to sit on a park bench without worrying about him lunging out and biting a passerby. *We can muzzle him when he’s out, which the police officer suggested. I’m also worried about taking him out and forgetting the muzzle, and having that become the occasion he chooses to bite again. Or perhaps having him escape our property and bite a passerby.
> *
> The thought of putting him down sickens me and of course I feel like a total failure as a dog owner.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.


Tough situation you are in. I think you do need to seek professional help.

This is very serious, as you know. Should your dog make it out of this situation, you MUST muzzle your dog and NOT forget. Sorry if I sound harsh but the thought of him being put to sleep must remind you always to muzzle and have him on a short leash - double collar it to be sure it won't disconnect. Also, I would set gates up at ALL your doors (exits) so he does not get out. You must also think of the possibility your dog could seriously injure someone a child even.

It does not sound like you failed. It seems he came with issues and your family fell in love. Do what you can and can afford to do. There is a possibility this may be who your dog may be. I think a professional would be best to asses your situation.

I do feel for you and I am sorry this has happened and hope you get the help your dog needs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The first step in coping with fear aggression is to ensure that your dog is safe, and that people and other dogs are safe from him - which means making absolutely and completely sure he cannot get out, cannot get to any stranger coming to the door, and never goes out unmuzzled. Patricia McConnell has an excellent book - "The cautious canine" - which explains how to improve a dog's confidence, and lessen the risk of biting, but I think things are now at a stage where you need the right professional help. Avoid anyone who talks about dominance, or punishing - if he is biting because he is fearful this will make things worse. You need a long term programme of management, counter conditioning and redirection. I have heard good things about BAT (Behavior Adjustment Training) used for fear aggression - it may be worth seeing if there is a behaviourist in your area experienced with this method.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Find a behaviorist who can help you with the fear aggression. It sounds like the prior trainer worked mostly on basic obedience, but you need to do some major reprogramming of that little brain. In the meantime, keep him and everyone else safe. 

Check thyroid levels. I know two owners who have dealt with aggression related to low thyroid. They have still needed to retrain and control the environment, but treatment for hypothyroidism saved those dogs' lives. 

I feel for you. I know how agonizing it is. My sister's dog bit a child out of the blue, and it was devastating.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder if this couldn't be a resource guarding issue since the dog was being given treats at the time. Whatever the issue, you need to seek the help of a very good behaviorist and I personally would not take the dog out in public at all.


----------



## Gringodog (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks all for your suggestions. We'll do the muzzling and talk to our vet about a behavioral therapist. I'll also look into BAT (Behavior Adjustment Training) and a thyroid check. Jane


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

yes muzzle muzzle muzzle- anytime anyone is over- anytime the dog is out- and be vigilent about it- on leash is not enough. 

agression doens't always come from abuse- he could have been totally loved and well taken care of his whole life- but SOMETHING has let him think this is 1- appropriate 2- the way he stays safe. doesn't mean you did osmething wrong. That 'thing' what ever it was could have been totally fine with 90% of dogs out there. 

Back to doggy school- you need a trainer- ideally an animal behavorist. Have you looked into the control unleashed classes? they are fabulos. There is a book. and a video series (which will put you to SLEEP) but if you can find someone to do the classes with it's great. It doesnt' FEEL like anything is getting better but it IS> 

Some of you might remember i had to rehome the rescue bernie that i had wanted to keep. WEll now the lil devil dog who kept attacking him- when he gets stressed or worried- looks at me- he'll still growl he'll still snarl but he's NOT Reacting. ..


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Ack, that's awful. Thankfully he chose to bite a big guy and not a child. 

Do not take him out in public. Leave a big giant note on your door or by your leashes that says "PUT ON MUZZLE!!" Make a bunch of signs and put them everywhere if you have to. 
Find a behaviorist that is the OPPOSITE of Milan. You DO NOT want a dominance based behaviorist!
Good luck and keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Please do not take this dog out in public until he is trained, and even then only with a muzzle.

At this point your dog (and I am sure he is wonderful with your family) has now seriously bitten 3 people. I don't know if the two workmen notified animal control or not, but many states have strict rules when it comes whether a repeat biter can be rehabilitated.

If you are given the change to rehabilitate your dog, do not risk another documented bite - at that point there may be no choice but to put him down. My personal opinion is that a dog with three previous serious bites should be euthanized because he is not safe. I know from personal experience that this can be a heartbreaking situation.

Here is a website that has decent information on dog bite statutes by state:

http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/legal_ri.htm#One-Bite%20states

I hope your vet will be able to provide further information into possible rehabilitation.


----------

